# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  آموزش ارتباط کریستال ریپورت 9 به VB6

## nader.golab

سلام به دوستان عزیز
خواهش می کنم که کمکم کنید. جستجو زدم ولی بی ربط بود و نسخه 10 داشت نه 9

می خواستم از دوستان یک لطفی کنین که اموزش کریستال 9 رو که با ویژوال بیسک ارتباط برقرار کنه رو بگین خیلی گیرم بابت این قضیه ممنون از دوستان.

----------


## Pr0grammer

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=133252

----------

